# Baby Steps



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I swore I wasn't going to do it-I wasn't going to finish something that he started. Although it's something minor, I took a small step and got all his clothes that he left folded up and ready for him to take or it's all going to charity. The only reason it's still sitting in there is because I don't have any boxes or bags to pack them up in.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Garbage bags work fine, empty grocery bags (just takes a lot more of them.) Baby steps are what it takes!

Just wanted to leave you a short message to let you know that people here care! Sometimes it's just a relief to post something here and get it out of your system, but didn't want you to feel abandoned because nobody answered! We're here.


----------



## chocolategeek (Mar 8, 2012)

Good for you! Just get some decent plastic bags from the grocery and you're ready to say goodbye to his clothes. 

I love baby steps. They're what get us anywhere in this life. Sometimes they're all we can manage. Sometimes, after the baby steps, we get to walking, and then before we know it, we're running...


----------

